# Very Sad News



## TrainK1ng (Feb 10, 2008)

Last night there was a derailment. We lost the conductors and the caboose. It was mighty tragic.

Please pray with me!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

:ttiwwop:


----------



## TrainK1ng (Feb 10, 2008)

I checked the security tapes, this is the last picture we have before all hell broke out!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice, I like your selection in rolling stock - an RhB Ge 2/2 with some OBB coaches. Want to sell them to me??


----------



## TrainK1ng (Feb 10, 2008)

tworail said:


> Nice, I like your selection in rolling stock - an RhB Ge 2/2 with some OBB coaches. Want to sell them to me??


Sorry, not at this time. I am pretty fond of them myself.

How do I become a moderator ?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

You must have at least 500 posts .. get cracking! :laugh:


----------



## TrainK1ng (Feb 10, 2008)

tworail said:


> You must have at least 500 posts .. get cracking! :laugh:


What, 500 posts ?

I don't go for quantity, my posts are quality!

Do you want to sell me this site ?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry, not for sale...


----------



## TrainK1ng (Feb 10, 2008)

No problem. I really like the site, seems like a good little community.

I love the train pictures 

I will be sticking around, thats forsure!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> You must have at least 500 posts .. get cracking! :laugh:


There is my new goal 


BTW TrainKing, I thought that you were posting about a real life accident when I read the first post :lol_hitting:


----------



## TrainK1ng (Feb 10, 2008)

hehee, that was my plan!

Actually i found this site on google and was just checking it out.

Seems like a nice place to talk trains. 



Boston&Maine said:


> There is my new goal
> 
> 
> BTW TrainKing, I thought that you were posting about a real life accident when I read the first post :lol_hitting:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

> BTW TrainKing, I thought that you were posting about a real life accident when I read the first post


This is what we call a troll, folks. :retard:










But it was entertaining nonetheless :thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> This is what we call a troll, folks. :retard:
> 
> But it was entertaining nonetheless :thumbsup:


I thought that a troll was someone who came on the forum but had no reason to be on the forum, i.e. someone who is not even into model railroading :dunno:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

They could do that.. but trolls usually are affiliated with the subject matter and know what buttons to push 

My experience anyways.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, I guess that fits a troll now that I look at it...

Looks like we got a little off topic too, LOL


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tworail said:


> This is what we call a troll, folks. :retard:
> 
> But it was entertaining nonetheless :thumbsup:


Just let me know when I can release Spot, we won't see too many more after that.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

:appl:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

These avatars make me lazy hwell:


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

tworail said:


> This is what we call a troll, folks. :retard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought a troll was an old man trying to pick up young men in a bar???

:laugh:


----------

